# DSLR Simulator



## fokker (Mar 21, 2012)

I stumbled across this today and thought it was a pretty nifty little tool to help newbies out to that point where the penny drops in regards to the exposure triangle.



CameraSim simulates a digital SLR camera - SLR Photography Demystified


----------



## Garbz (Mar 23, 2012)

Neat! Actually quite impressive little applet.


----------



## timethief (Mar 23, 2012)

it should have a using flash setting.


----------



## ann (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes it is a good site, and it has been posted many times already. There use to be another one, but when my last computer crashed the url with with it and I just don't remember the address.

I use it with my students all the time.


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 23, 2012)

Fokker, nice find. I tried it out, and it's a easy to use learning tool for Noobs.


----------

